
Ask HN: What's a decent time tracking app for Web and iOS? - Jaruzel
Looking to track time on various projects. Asking for a friend.
======
kiburara
Not sure about iOS but for macOS, RescueTime
([https://www.rescuetime.com](https://www.rescuetime.com)) does a decent job.
It tracks all the websites I visit (unless I explicitly tell it not to).

